# Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber 182.06



## Sentionline007 (18. Februar 2009)

Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber 182.06 [Win XP 32 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber 182.06 [Win XP 64 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber 182.06 [Vista 32 Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber 182.06 [Vista 64 Bit]

Selfmade. Ich habs nur als Bit-Torrent hochgeladen. Vor der installation bitte die alten Treiber sauber deinstalieren!
Erfolgreich getestet unter WindowsXP x86.

http://www.abload.de/img/zwischenablage01e32y.jpg​ 
Unterstützte Chips:
NVIDIA GeForce2 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go
NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700
NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX
NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G
NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GS
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GS/GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX
NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX
NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL
NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL
NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M
NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700
NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 310M
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M
NVIDIA G70GL
NVIDIA G73M-X
NVIDIA G92-ES
NVIDIA MCP67M
NVIDIA MCP79MH
NVIDIA MCP79MX
NVIDIA MCP79SLI
NVIDIA MCP79U
NVIDIA NB9P-GE
NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro
NVIDIA NV31GLM
NVIDIA NV31M
NVIDIA NV31M Pro
NVIDIA NV36M Pro
NVIDIA NV36MAP
NVIDIA NV44
NVIDIA NV44GLM
NVIDIA NV44M​ 
Die Modifikations INFs könnt ihr aber auch so haben. Für die Zukunft ​ 
Download Modded INFs [x86 - x64]​ 
*PS: Bitte bleibt mit im Seed!*​


----------



## Peitsche (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe die 8600M GS, aber bei der Installation des Treibers heißt es, dass keine kompatible Hardware gefunden wurde. ist der treiber nicht für notebooks geeignet? (samsung r70)

vielen dank
simon


----------



## Sentionline007 (26. Februar 2009)

> ist der treiber nicht für notebooks geeignet?


Was steht denn oben?

Bei manchen Notebooks geht der Treiber nicht, da das Videobios der Grafikeinheit ein unikat ist. Auf diesen kann man nur den Herstellertreiber benutzen.


----------

